# Twitter "Whistle" Sound



## tigersfan68

Okay... I'm a late-comer to the Twitter game. I've heard the cute Tweet whistle tone when someone gets a tweet, but I've set my iPhone 4s tone (in Settings>Sounds) for the default Tweet, but I always get the standard tri-tone sound when receive a tweet notification. Any clues??? Thanks!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hi and welcome

Are you using the integrated Twitter app in the iPhone itself? Or did you download the Twitter app separately?


----------



## tigersfan68

Hi Cheeseball... I'm using the downloaded app. Matter of fact, I didn't know there was an integrated Twitter app...


----------



## Cheeseball81

It might be because of that. Use the integrated app instead and see if the sound works properly there.


----------



## tigersfan68

Where does the integrated app live? I'm pretty iPhone savvy and haven't seen it anywhere. Thanks again!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Check in Settings.

May have to scroll down a bit.


----------



## tigersfan68

Found Twitter in Settings, but changes settings. Uninstalled downloaded app and that area in settings just have me d/l app again from AppStore. Hmm...


----------



## Cheeseball81

That seems right, cause if you weren't using the integrated app - it probably showed up saying INSTALL on it.

Make sure the sound settings for Tweet are changed to the Tweet (Default) now. 

I'd be curious to see if this resolves it by using the integrated version.


----------



## tigersfan68

My sound settings are set to Tweet (Default). I still don't remember an integrated version of Twitter as you can't normally delete integrated app's like Passbook or Notes, for example.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yeah, once iOS 5 came out - they put Twitter into iPhone, iPad and iPod touch devices.
They've done the same with Facebook too.


----------



## tigersfan68

iOS 6.1.2 on board now, but upgraded as newer versions came out. Hmm... The search goes on.


----------



## cuttlefish

I wonder under Sounds, if you select Whistle you might get a Twitter instead?

Sorry, just had to say that!

Apologies!


----------



## MitchandShawnna

I also hate to tell you this, but there is no "integrated Twitter program." All Apple did was add some options in Settings for Twitter and if you go there and don't have the Twitter app, it takes you to the iTunes Store and you download the same ol' Twitter app you would have otherwise. Same goes for Facebook.

Anyhow, I don't use Twitter much so I can't say what the default is really since I wouldn't get any Tweets even if I did sign up, lol. However, if it made this sound to begin with and it doesn't now, I would reset all your settings by going to Settings > General > Reset > Reset All Settings. A little drastic I admit, but sometimes it's what you gotta do. You won't look any data, so don't worry about that. But you will likely have to change you custom ringtones around and re-enter your wifi passwords, but that's usually the biggest annoyance. 

If you never heard the sound to begin with or it still doesn't come back, I would assume it's a custom/downloaded sound and you'll have to find it on your own then.


----------

